# LA PAX left wallet in the car (LYFT threatens to call police on me)



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

A line riding, rich, non tipping passenger left his wallet (no cash) in my car. He lives about 45 minutes from where I drive. 

I contact LYFT.

Now I have to print a label, package the item, drive to a fed/ex kinkos (no way to schedule a pick-up from them on this type of label), turn the package in, get a receipt and all of this is for NO compensation. It has been 4 days, and I am busy. I have finally gotten the time to print the label, affix it to a package and prepare to drive over to the nearest kinks (about 3 miles away) and 30 minutes in LA traffic. 

In the original email Lyft said I had 7 days to do this. Now service rep "Emily" at Lyft has texted me saying she is advising the passenger to call the police since I haven't mailed it yet. 

WTF?!!!!

Next time I find a lost wallet I am dropping it off with the first cop I see (I don't care if it is 45 minutes from where the PAX lives). **** this shit. Lack of preparation on the PAX part is not an emergency on my part. Why don't you come to my house to pick it up. And maybe say thank you, or anything other tan "where's my wallet?"

I actually do have other things to do. All in all this is taking up about an hour of my time, so maybe next time be grateful that I am willing to do it at all. Only now I'm not. So now the PAX will be the ones who need to jump through hoops to get their wallets back, cause I am peacing out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fenwitch said:


> A line riding, rich, non tipping passenger left his wallet (no cash) in my car. He lives about 45 minutes from where I drive.
> 
> I contact LYFT.
> 
> ...


Go to police station.
Drop wallet off.
Get receipt.
Give number of police to Lyft.
Offer a defamation lawsuit in civil court.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Its not your responsibility. Should have dropped it off at lyft office, sure that's closer


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Just toss it in the trash. 

At 85 cents a mile and no tip, Pax don't deserve any better.


----------



## maxwell power (Aug 2, 2016)

wallet? what wallet?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Fenwitch said:


> A line riding, rich, non tipping passenger left his wallet (no cash) in my car. He lives about 45 minutes from where I drive. Now service rep "Emily" at Lyft has texted me saying she is advising the passenger to call the police since I haven't mailed it yet.


That's actually the best case; when the police show up, hand them the wallet. Done.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I used to be nice about when people left their stuff behind. Ridesharing patrons have made me a bitterer man than I was a year ago.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I worked as Lyft Uber and taxi driver for the last two years. I've tried everything to return stuff to customers and got from nothing to $40 for returned cell phone/ wallet. Here is how to return wallet/cell phone correctly with a tip immeadiately or a no tip but also with no time pressure.

- Hi, this is Lyft! One of your passengers left his wallet. Please call directly 555-555-5555 to return it.

-Hi, this is your Lyft driver. You left your wallet in my car. Please text me an address to drop it off. If am in the area, I will drop it off within couple of days.

- Hi, I actually need it ASAP . There is any way you could bring it to me today ? I'll tip you.


That's how it usually goes. You know you'll be in the area within couple of days there but if they want it right away, they will always tip because they said it.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I've had people say they will tip and don't.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I worked as Lyft Uber and taxi driver for the last two years. I've tried everything to return stuff to customers and got from nothing to $40 for returned cell phone/ wallet. Here is how to return wallet/cell phone correctly with a tip immeadiately or a no tip but also with no time pressure.
> 
> - Hi, this is Lyft! One of your passengers left his wallet. Please call directly 555-555-5555 to return it.
> 
> ...


Exactly; and when they can see you are actually trying to get to them and make it back to their area around midnight; For me anyway, every midnight drop has resulted in $20 and one time it was 2 weeks later.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

That being said I've returned a phone as soon as he left the vehicle and soon realized it when I turned the corner. Went around the block, found him and gave back the phone for a $20 tip.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I've had people say they will tip and don't.


For me the word tip has never been used by me or pax; just midnight drop and no tip request has resulted in highest tips.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

macchiato said:


> I've had people say they will tip and don't.


Yup. thankfully it ws only five minutes and a quarter mile wasted....


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

"There is no wallet in my vehicle, the rider must have dropped it on the street as he was getting out of my car".

Done, end of story.

Burden of proof is on them.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Problem is OP proactively let support know pax had left a wallet.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, I stopped reading when you said, "I contacted Lyft"....


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

you can always drop it off at the post office box. USPS will send it to them


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

macchiato said:


> I've had people say they will tip and don't.


Me too.
I would I'm thinking they do this more often than not.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

If they threatened me with the police, I would tell Lyft to never pair me with that pax again, and what wallet, prove you left in my car, I get pax all the time that insist that their item is definitely in my car, if it there I return it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> That's actually the best case; when the police show up, hand them the wallet. Done.


 Made me laugh, BB.

Could imagine that conversation. And then, thank them for their time and close the door.


----------

